# synaptics touchpad not working

## aim nano

i can't seem to get my touchpad working.  i think evdev or synaptics is mistaking my touchscreen for my touchpad.  i can click with my touchscreen, but that's about it (no right click or multitouch) and my touchpad is completely non-functioning.

i've never had any issues with synaptics before, so i'm at a loss

lsusb:

```
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 06cb:5710 Synaptics, Inc. 

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04f3:0117 Elan Microelectronics Corp. 

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 413c:3012 Dell Computer Corp. Optical Wheel Mouse

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0483:91d1 STMicroelectronics 

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 064e:c350 Suyin Corp. 
```

lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev c4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation UM77 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe

01:00.1 Bluetooth: Ralink corp. RT3290 Bluetooth

```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep MOUSE

```

CONFIG_MAC_EMUMOUSEBTN=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1366

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SENTELIC=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_CYAPA=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_USB=y

# CONFIG_HID_MAGICMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

```

----------

## haarp

Also have a look at Xorg.0.log and run 'xinput'. Do you have INPUT_DEVICES=synaptics for x11-base/xorg-drivers?

----------

## aim nano

 *haarp wrote:*   

> Also have a look at Xorg.0.log and run 'xinput'. Do you have INPUT_DEVICES=synaptics for x11-base/xorg-drivers?

 

yes i have INPUT_DEVICE="synaptics evdev" globally in make.conf

i'll take a look at my xorg log and post any relevant info

----------

## aim nano

so it's seeing my touchscreen (and appears to be loading multitouch functionality) however i don't have multitouch functionality with it

also i see nothing being loaded about synaptics at all

any ideas?

```

[     5.535] 

X.Org X Server 1.14.3

Release Date: 2013-09-12

[     5.535] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[     5.535] Build Operating System: Linux 3.11.6-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[     5.535] Current Operating System: Linux localhost 3.11.6-gentoo #5 SMP Thu Oct 24 20:12:08 CDT 2013 x86_64

[     5.535] Kernel command line: root=PARTUUID=bd0d18a7-ed64-418e-a36a-6b9c6f3104d1 init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd

[     5.535] Build Date: 24 October 2013  11:08:24AM

[     5.535]  

[     5.535] Current version of pixman: 0.30.2

[     5.535]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[     5.535] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[     5.536] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Oct 26 17:15:15 2013

[     5.538] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[     5.538] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[     5.538] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[     5.538] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[     5.538] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[     5.538] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[     5.539] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[     5.539] (==) Automatically adding devices

[     5.539] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[     5.539] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[     5.540] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[     5.540]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     5.540] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[     5.540]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     5.540] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[     5.540]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     5.540] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[     5.540]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     5.540] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[     5.540]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     5.540] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[     5.540]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     5.540] (==) FontPath set to:

   

[     5.540] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[     5.540] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[     5.541] (II) Loader magic: 0x7fbbe0

[     5.541] (II) Module ABI versions:

[     5.541]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[     5.541]    X.Org Video Driver: 14.1

[     5.541]    X.Org XInput driver : 19.1

[     5.541]    X.Org Server Extension : 7.0

[     5.541] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[     5.543] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0166:103c:215a rev 9, Mem @ 0xc2000000/4194304, 0xb0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00003000/64

[     5.543] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[     5.543] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[     5.543] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[     5.543] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[     5.543] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[     5.543] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[     5.543] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[     5.543] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[     5.543] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[     5.543] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[     5.543] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[     5.543] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[     5.543] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[     5.543] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[     5.544] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[     5.544] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[     5.544] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[     5.544] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[     5.544] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[     5.544] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[     5.544] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[     5.544] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[     5.544] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[     5.544] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[     5.544] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[     5.544] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[     5.544] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[     5.551] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[     5.553] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     5.553]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 1.0.0

[     5.553]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 7.0

[     5.553] (==) AIGLX enabled

[     5.553] Loading extension GLX

[     5.553] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0

[     5.553] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 1

[     5.553] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 2

[     5.553] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 3

[     5.553] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 4

[     5.553] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[     5.553] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[     5.553] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[     5.556] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     5.556]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 2.21.15

[     5.556]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[     5.556]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 14.1

[     5.556] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[     5.556] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[     5.556] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[     5.556] (II) Unloading vesa

[     5.556] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[     5.556] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[     5.557] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module modesetting

[     5.557] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[     5.557] (II) Unloading modesetting

[     5.557] (EE) Failed to load module "modesetting" (module does not exist, 0)

[     5.557] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[     5.557] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[     5.557] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[     5.557] (II) Unloading fbdev

[     5.557] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[     5.557] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:

   i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,

   915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,

   Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,

   GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, HD Graphics,

   HD Graphics 2000, HD Graphics 3000, HD Graphics 2500,

   HD Graphics 4000, HD Graphics P4000, HD Graphics 4600,

   HD Graphics 5000, HD Graphics P4600/P4700, Iris(TM) Graphics 5100,

   HD Graphics 4400, HD Graphics 4200, Iris(TM) Pro Graphics 5200

[     5.559] (++) using VT number 7

[     5.566] (II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[     5.566] (==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[     5.566] (==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

[     5.566] (==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[     5.566] (--) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000

[     5.566] (--) intel(0): CPU: x86-64, sse2, sse3, ssse3, sse4.1, sse4.2, avx

[     5.566] (**) intel(0): Framebuffer tiled

[     5.566] (**) intel(0): Pixmaps tiled

[     5.566] (**) intel(0): "Tear free" disabled

[     5.566] (**) intel(0): Forcing per-crtc-pixmaps? no

[     5.566] (II) intel(0): Output eDP1 has no monitor section

[     5.566] (--) intel(0): found backlight control interface acpi_video0 (type 'firmware')

[     5.566] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 has no monitor section

[     5.567] (II) intel(0): Output HDMI1 has no monitor section

[     5.567] (II) intel(0): Output DP1 has no monitor section

[     5.567] (--) intel(0): Output eDP1 using initial mode 1366x768 on pipe 0

[     5.567] (--) intel(0): Output VGA1 using initial mode 1024x768 on pipe 1

[     5.567] (--) intel(0): Output HDMI1 using initial mode 1024x768 on pipe 2

[     5.567] (==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[     5.567] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[     5.567] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[     5.567] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[     5.567] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[     5.569] (II) intel(0): SNA initialized with Ivybridge (gen7, gt2) backend

[     5.569] (==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

[     5.569] (==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

[     5.569] (II) intel(0): HW Cursor enabled

[     5.569] (II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[     5.576] (==) intel(0): DPMS enabled

[     5.576] (II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[     5.576] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i965

[     5.576] (II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled

[     5.576] (==) intel(0): hotplug detection: "enabled"

[     5.576] (--) RandR disabled

[     5.603] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[     5.603] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[     5.603] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context

[     5.603] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_profile

[     5.603] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile

[     5.603] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

[     5.603] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[     5.603] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized i965

[     5.603] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[     5.606] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1366x768@60.0 on pipe 0 using eDP1, position (0, 0), rotation normal

[     5.613] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1024x768@60.0 on pipe 1 using VGA1, position (0, 0), rotation normal

[     5.627] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1024x768@60.0 on pipe 2 using HDMI1, position (0, 0), rotation normal

[     5.637] (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 361 x 203

[     5.685] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event2)

[     5.685] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[     5.685] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"

[     5.685] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[     5.685] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[     5.687] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     5.687]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 2.8.1

[     5.687]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[     5.687]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 19.1

[     5.687] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[     5.687] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[     5.687] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[     5.687] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[     5.687] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[     5.687] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[     5.687] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2/event2"

[     5.687] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[     5.687] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[     5.687] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[     5.687] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[     5.719] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event3)

[     5.719] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[     5.719] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"

[     5.719] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'

[     5.719] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[     5.719] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[     5.719] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6

[     5.719] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys

[     5.719] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[     5.719] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input3/event3"

[     5.719] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[     5.719] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[     5.719] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[     5.719] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[     5.720] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[     5.720] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[     5.720] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"

[     5.720] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[     5.720] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[     5.720] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[     5.720] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[     5.720] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[     5.720] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[     5.720] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1/event1"

[     5.720] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[     5.720] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[     5.720] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[     5.720] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[     5.721] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event0)

[     5.721] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[     5.721] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[     5.721] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[     5.721] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ELAN Touchscreen (/dev/input/event6)

[     5.721] (**) ELAN Touchscreen: Applying InputClass "evdev touchscreen catchall"

[     5.721] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'ELAN Touchscreen'

[     5.721] (**) ELAN Touchscreen: always reports core events

[     5.721] (**) evdev: ELAN Touchscreen: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

[     5.721] (II) evdev: ELAN Touchscreen: Using mtdev for this device

[     5.721] (--) evdev: ELAN Touchscreen: Vendor 0x4f3 Product 0x117

[     5.721] (--) evdev: ELAN Touchscreen: Found absolute axes

[     5.721] (--) evdev: ELAN Touchscreen: Found absolute multitouch axes

[     5.721] (II) evdev: ELAN Touchscreen: No buttons found, faking one.

[     5.722] (--) evdev: ELAN Touchscreen: Found x and y absolute axes

[     5.722] (--) evdev: ELAN Touchscreen: Found absolute touchscreen

[     5.722] (II) evdev: ELAN Touchscreen: Configuring as touchscreen

[     5.722] (**) evdev: ELAN Touchscreen: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[     5.722] (**) evdev: ELAN Touchscreen: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[     5.722] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.4/1-1.4:1.0/input/input6/event6"

[     5.722] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ELAN Touchscreen" (type: TOUCHSCREEN, id 9)

[     5.722] (II) evdev: ELAN Touchscreen: initialized for absolute axes.

[     5.722] (**) ELAN Touchscreen: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[     5.722] (**) ELAN Touchscreen: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[     5.722] (**) ELAN Touchscreen: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[     5.722] (**) ELAN Touchscreen: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[     5.723] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ELAN Touchscreen (/dev/input/mouse1)

[     5.723] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[     5.723] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[     5.723] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event4)

[     5.723] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[     5.723] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"

[     5.723] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[     5.723] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[     5.723] (**) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[     5.723] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Vendor 0x1 Product 0x1

[     5.723] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[     5.723] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[     5.723] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4/event4"

[     5.723] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)

[     5.723] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[     5.723] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[     5.723] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[     6.216] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "GSM", prod id 1

[     6.217] (II) intel(0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync

[     6.217] (II) intel(0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh

[     6.217] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[     6.217] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz eP)

[     6.217] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x720"x0.0   74.25  1280 1390 1430 1650  720 725 730 750 +hsync +vsync (45.0 kHz e)

[     6.217] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1080i"x0.0   74.25  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1094 1125 interlace +hsync +vsync (33.8 kHz e)

[     6.217] (II) intel(0): Modeline "720x480"x0.0   27.00  720 736 798 858  480 489 495 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[     6.217] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[     6.217] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz e)

[     6.217] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz e)

[     6.217] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[     6.217] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[     6.217] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[     6.217] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz e)

[     6.217] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz e)

[     6.217] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz e)

[     6.217] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1440x480i"x0.0   27.00  1440 1478 1602 1716  480 488 494 525 interlace -hsync -vsync (15.7 kHz e)

[     6.332] (II) intel(0): resizing framebuffer to 3414x768

[     6.336] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1366x768@60.0 on pipe 0 using eDP1, position (0, 0), rotation normal

[     6.363] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1024x768@60.0 on pipe 1 using VGA1, position (0, 0), rotation normal

[     6.379] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1024x768@60.0 on pipe 2 using HDMI1, position (0, 0), rotation normal

[     6.389] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1024x768@60.0 on pipe 1 using VGA1, position (1366, 0), rotation normal

[     6.389] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1024x768@60.0 on pipe 2 using HDMI1, position (2390, 0), rotation normal

[    11.910] (II) intel(0): resizing framebuffer to 2390x768

[    11.911] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1366x768@60.0 on pipe 0 using eDP1, position (0, 0), rotation normal

[    11.930] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1024x768@60.0 on pipe 1 using VGA1, position (1366, 0), rotation normal

[    11.946] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1024x768@60.0 on pipe 1 using HDMI1, position (1366, 0), rotation normal

```

----------

